# Strut Mount Replacement 1996 200sx se-r



## Zaistlin (Dec 17, 2004)

A severe sqeauking and creaking sound comes from my left front. My mechanic (dealer) told me my strut mounts need to be replaced and a wheel alignment needs to be done. It is going to cost around $750. Is this correct? The mounts are $70 on the web.

thanks in advance...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The squeaking may be due to a faulty upper spring rubber seat or the strut mounting insulator. You can replace these yourself. It's not difficult if you have jack stands, a decent metric tool set, and a torque wrench. Or, you can buy all the tools you need, and save over $500 by doing it yourself.

The strut mount has a replacable bearing in it. You can get just the mount for $30.57 and the bearing for $18.10 here.

Lew


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i'm not 100% positive, but i think the SE and SE-R have the same general suspension setup. in that case, my write-up might help you out some, even though you're not replacing the entire suspension...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=64546


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Zaistlin said:


> A severe sqeauking and creaking sound comes from my left front. My mechanic (dealer) told me my strut mounts need to be replaced and a wheel alignment needs to be done. It is going to cost around $750. Is this correct? The mounts are $70 on the web.
> 
> thanks in advance...


If you can't do it yourself the next least expensive method is to take it to any reliable service shop which does struts. A Pep Boys in this area would charge you ~$250 to replace both front strut mounts and do a front end alignment.


----------

